# How to get rid of skunk smell in the house



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

I have never had to ponder this kind of problem but here is something

http://www.ehow.com/how_6321136_rid-skunk-smell-bathroom.html

Good luck


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

To effectively get rid of the skunk smell in your home, you must neutralize the odor sooner rather than later. First you have to call an exterminator to get the skunks out and then these are some of the things that you have to do. Open as many windows and doors as possible to let the smell escape and allow fresh air to come into the home and wash your clothes by using a cup of white vinegar in your washer. The quicker you get the smell off, the less likely the smell will linger in your house. Next fill a spray bottle with white vinegar and randomly spray around your house. This will help counteract the natural oil found in a skunks smell/spray. Then wash any pets that are inside the home by mixing into a bucket ¼ cup of baking soda with a full bottle of peroxide and a few drops of dish soap. Work the mixture through your pet’s fur, then rinse. Do this several times.

Now move on and spray your furniture, carpets and fabrics with a deodorizer such as febreeze. You can also purchase a spray specifically for removing skunk odor from fabrics at most home improvement stores and use bleach and water to clean any surfaces that can tolerate bleach. If the smell is still not removed from your carpets and upholstery then you must steam clean them (more work).

Lastly change the filter on your furnace. This will prevent any trapped smells from re-circulating throughout your home.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Skunk-Off Shampoo: Thornell Corporation

This stuff works-----call them and explain the situation---if anyone can kill the smell I believe they can.

Also call the insurance company---lock them into the house until they agree to pay the claim.:whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

If the odor is in the drywall, carpeting, flooring, insulation, etc you will most likely need a professional service much like the guys that deodorize after fires, dead bodies, unusual cases. 

Oh Mikes's idea to call in insurance company is a good one; read your policy prior so as to educate yourself.

Let's us know how you make out.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

> Then wash any pets that are inside the home by mixing into a bucket ¼ cup of baking soda with a *full bottle of peroxide* and a few drops of dish soap


I know this an old thread, but whats the wife gonna say when her black poodle is no longer black?


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

boman47k said:


> I know this an old thread, but whats the wife gonna say when her black poodle is no longer black?


Ah cuck cuck cuck........:laughing:


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

If I bleached the dog..... :laughing:


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 27, 2011)

We had a HEAVY skunk smell in our house last fall. I tried the vinegar method. Not much luck. Then I found a anti-scent product in the hunting section at Walmart. I don't know if it was a coincidence or not but the aroma was gone the day after I sprayed the house with it.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Maybe it was something that broke ensymes down like oxyclean?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.wildlife.com/Products/Sc...oductDetail/tabid/83/ProductID/6/Default.aspx this is the product that I used.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Yup...old thread, but may be useful still......dont waster your money on an exterminator. Buy 10% ammonium hydroxide at Ace and pour generously around suspect areas. repeat as odor subsides, as ammonia evaporated quickly. Maybe pour it in a plastic gallon with top cut off, so evap[oration is slower. No animal will be able to withstand ammonia for more than 5 minutes. 

Skumk has a powerful ooze called mercapto ethanol. Marcaptans are one of the most powerful odors in the chemical world. In Fact, so much that category of compound is used in only about 8 parts per million for addding odor for safety in propane/home natural gas......


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

I used an ammonia product a few times to clean pet spots. I had to do it several times in the same area. 

I later read the ammonia, since urine has ammonia in it or something to that effect, in the product may have been confusing my little dog into thinking another dog had urinated in its territory. Thus my little dog would just keep marking its territory.

May be a little off subject, just thought some may find it interesting and something to think about if you have an inside dog.

I guess deal with the skunk smell first and foremost then deal with any pets.


----------

